# Imap support in PHP



## hockey97 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, I am trying to find a way to have PHP support IMAP. I know it's a library extension for PHP.

The php I have installed is  Version 5.3.2  and I don't want to change anything in it since my websites are coded with outdated methods. So the newest PHP will make my website to not work at all. I need to rewrite my website when I get a chance to comply with the latest methods. For one I still use the old mysql and do plan by next year to convert the code to use mysqli.  But for now that isn't going to happen.

I was told I need to recompile PHP with the Imap support. I don't know if this is true but if it is how can I do this without installing the newest PHP version. I want to add the support for PHP but without messing up my current setup. I got CURL installed with my PHP. 

So, I need help on how I should go about adding support. I was told that I don't need to install IMAP support. They said it's already installed you just have to enable it via apache.

I am not sure about that but I need someone to guide me in the right direction on how to add IMAP support to PHP. I did check my PHP info() function and I can't find IMAP to be already installed or enabled.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2012)

Install mail/php53-imap.


----------



## hockey97 (Dec 14, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Install mail/php53-imap.



Do I have to recompile PHP? If I install that or will it just work with PHP without me having to recompile anything.

I can't afford to mess up my setup.

Also is their modules for PHP 5.3.2?


----------



## chatwizrd (Dec 14, 2012)

I am sure it matters on how you installed php in the first place. This should just install a loadable module and you shouldn't have to recompile php.


----------



## hockey97 (Dec 15, 2012)

chatwizrd said:
			
		

> I am sure it matters on how you installed php in the first place. This should just install a loadable module and you shouldnt have to recompile php.



I installed it and it works like a charm. When installed it did recompile PHP but it only needed to add the imap stuff. 

The only problem I had was to find the right directory to the port. I have freebsd 8.1 and so I had to go to /mail/php5-imap. It's not php53-imap.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2012)

hockey97 said:
			
		

> The only problem I had was to find the right directory to the port. I have freebsd 8.1 and so I had to go to /mail/php5-imap. It's not php53-imap.


Upgrade to at least 8.3, 8.1 has been End-of-Life since July 2012.


----------

